# Datei Zippen und an DB schicken



## Execute123 (26. Nov 2011)

Hallo

Ich benutze Eclipse und JDBC + MySQL server

Ist es möglich mit Java eine Textdatei zu Zippen und diese Zip an die DB zu schicken ?


----------



## XHelp (26. Nov 2011)

ja


----------



## Execute123 (26. Nov 2011)

Wenn ich eine Textdatei habe die 100 MB groß ist und die so an die DB schicke, würde das schneller sein als wenn ich die Befehle direkt an die DB schicke ?


----------



## Execute123 (26. Nov 2011)

noch ne frage:

Kann ich einen 100mb großen text string im arbeitsspeicher haben und von dort aus zippen sodass ich die datei nicht erst erstellen muss ?


----------



## emailundlos (26. Nov 2011)

Du musst in jeden Fall die Datei erstellen, soviel Arbeitsspeicher hat die Vm normalerweise gar nicht.


----------



## emailundlos (26. Nov 2011)

100mb textr ... - das ist zuviel!


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (26. Nov 2011)

Naja, 100MB ist jetzt noch nicht sooo hammermäßig viel. Man kann ja schließlich den Heap hochsetzen. Prinzipiel würde das schon gehen. Ob es sinnvoll ist, ist die andere Frage. Ohne weitere Informationen zum Programm lässt sich das vermutlich nicht beantworten. Ohne das bereits gemacht zu haben nehme ich an, dass man einen ZipOutputStream direkt in die Datenbank umleitet und als BLOB speichert. In diesem Fall müsste man keine Datei vorher abspeichern, sondern es würde direkt im Speicher funktionieren.


----------



## XHelp (26. Nov 2011)

Die 3. Antwort verwirrt mich etwas: stehen in der txt datei SQL Befehle, die du dann ausgeführt haben willst?


----------

